# Hello from 2 White Horse Kite Flyers



## cloud watcher (Mar 2, 2011)

We have a Wingamm Micros on VW T5 auto.

Our camping is very mixed.  We are away kite flying on summer weekends, mainly on sports fields or commons.  

We also enjoy camping on the Aires and Stellplatz in Europe, although they are rapidly becoming pay at the barrier places now.

We have camped in USA, Canada, Australia and New Zealand.  We have also camped in Denmark and last year in Italy.

Out first wild camping experience was in St. Neots after we were refused entry to Campsite due waterlogging of site.  After a long journey we needed to stop.  Desperate we selected a public space and parked up for the night.  Even though it was Saturday night we were not disturbed except for some rowdy street noise in the distance.

Since then we have occasionally wild camped, especially as we resent paying £15 for parking in a MUDDY farmyard with access to a tap. (Twice a year return to visit friends.) 

Last year in Italy - Lake Garda - we paid 45 euro per night, but it was peak season, excellent site, 110% cleanliness and Location: Location: Location, ie 2 swimming pools, 2 beaches and views to die for.

Joyce and Brian


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Joyce and Brian and welcome to the site - what part of the uk you from.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice van... what kites are you flying? 

Paul


----------



## cloud watcher (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kites*

I did reply regarding my kites yesterday, giving a broad brush idea of the contents of my kite bag.

However more than an hour's work for the purposes of accuracy vanished after I had edited it in preview and when I tried to submit, I was told I was not authorised.

If this passes muster all I will say is that I make my own kites, one liners as I like the great variety.  I am not a designer but use plans from the internet.

Joyce


----------



## activecampers (Mar 4, 2011)

I just got my new kite hand delivered to me  3mths of post, and new toys!

Few more strings than one though....

And probably a damn sight more dangerous.

Enjoy camping and flying!


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm a kiteflyer as well, although not very active these days - and mainly buggying.  I know Croftland1 is a kiter, too.


----------

